# Weepy eye



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would not recomend putting anything in a dog's eyes other than saline solution. If that does not clear it up a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If the discharge is any other color than clear than I would get him to the vet.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldens are prone to a myriad of eye problems. A quick trip to the vet should ease your mind or find the reason for the runny eye.


----------



## jasminesmommy (Feb 12, 2009)

Time to go to the vet. Jasmine had this at 2.5 years old in the left eye and it was an eyelash turned inside out that was irritating her eye, making it weep. It was like she was crying, one big tear at a time. They did laser surgery and removed the bad part of the eyelashes. Then around Thanksgiving (the night before) we were at the vet's office with doggie pinkeye. Hope this helps!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

When Ruby had this problem... we just kept using a clean warm wash cloth and kept cleaning it and then it went away... I think little things can get in there eyes... Ruby is always in the shrubs or has her head in a hole looking for gophers...


----------

